# We have a Tracker Mortgage..



## quarterback (6 Apr 2010)

..and we're looking at money makeover options and seeing how we could improve our finances etc.

Our current deal is with PTSB and it's a Tracker Mortgage plus 2.25%

My question is should we consider moving to a Fixed Rate or are we bloody lucky to have a Tracker and should stick with it, even though we can expect the ECB rate to begin to move upwards later this year.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NorfBank (6 Apr 2010)

The tracker you have isn't the greatest although it is better than being on a variable rate.

Your priority seems to be to get your finances in order so the the security of knowing how much you are going to pay for the next 3, 5 or 10 years is more important than the tracker you are currently on.

My advice would be to consider moving onto the fixed rate.

www.moneybackmortgages.ie


----------

